# Second Road Bike - commuting



## Dan Ferris (10 Aug 2017)

Hi I'm looking for a cheap road bike for commuting. 

I wouldnt really want to spend any more than £300 on something that's used.

I have no brand preference my only limitation is the size - as i am only 5"6 i may be limited on what is available so would probably need a small. 

I have been looking on eBay but thought i would ask here.

I'm based in Essex if that makes any difference. 

Thanks in advance.

Dan


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2017)

smallest i have is this KHS Turbo 1980's retro road racing bike with Tange tubing


----------



## Cycleops (10 Aug 2017)

Looks like a good 'un Martin.

I do miss the cockle sheds at Leigh Dan!


----------



## sight-pin (10 Aug 2017)

Triban 3 Red Size 54, 2013.
New cassette and chain fitted by Decathlon
whilst being serviced.not used much after.
New saddle but old one available if wanted.
Seat post has been cut down by 1". 
Rear skewer on show not included, changed back to the
original as the one in the pics belongs to the turbo.
Buyer collects £125.
I'm in Langdon Hills area.
I'll try and upload some pics if your interested.


----------



## sight-pin (10 Aug 2017)

Sussed it!


----------



## cm2mackem (19 Aug 2017)

Dan Ferris said:


> Hi I'm looking for a cheap road bike for commuting.
> 
> I wouldnt really want to spend any more than £300 on something that's used.
> 
> ...


Raleigh in the for sale section not far from you


----------



## Bungle88 (23 Aug 2017)

sight-pin said:


> View attachment 367342
> View attachment 367343
> View attachment 367344
> View attachment 367345
> ...


Couple of questions - is this bike still for sale and if so what size is it?


----------



## vickster (23 Aug 2017)

Bungle88 said:


> Couple of questions - is this bike still for sale and if so what size is it?


Says it's a 54cm  too small if you're 5'11. The red ones came up small as the 'size' wasn't based on the toptube IIRC


----------



## rockyraccoon (23 Aug 2017)

Btwin size is based on top tube, so 54 is equivalent to 56 or 57 from other brands. I know that because I made the mistake of buying one from another user a few years back and it was too big for my other half who is 5"6'. Seat tube was fine but top tube was too stretchy even with a very short mtb stem


----------



## vickster (23 Aug 2017)

I'd expect a 54cm TT to be too big for someone who is 5'6, esp a woman. I'm a smidge under 5'10 and all my bikes have a 54/55cm TT with a 100mm stem. I'm female, long of leg (34cm), thus relatively shorter of torso


----------



## Rinkeydinkeyrider (25 Apr 2018)

Dan, are you still looking?


----------



## Dan Ferris (26 Apr 2018)

Thanks for the note - all sorted now.

Cheers
Dan


----------

